# Home made Carefresh-like bedding!



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope this is ok to post here. If not, just delete it or move it or whatever as necessary. 


Anyway, I came across this on a hamster forum, and I thought y'all might be interested. I am a big fan of Carefresh, so I'm going to give it a try. 


http://hamsterhideout.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=65559


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Linking to forums is perfectly fine . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds interesting! I may have to try it!


----------

